# kohler courage problem



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

hello i have ran into a problem with a kohler 19 horse it is a 2005 engine on a 42 inch cut craftsman . it will run for 20 minn and die . i have cleaned and rebuilt the carb . removed the fuel cap changed the fly wheel key , new coil . voltage regulator . the fuel shutoff solenoid is working . the engine seems to be getting hot and causing back pressure to the fuel tank . while running it will get bubbles coming back into the fuel tank and the (new) fuel filter will start to empty . has anyone had this happen to them ? im about to loose my happy place with it . i also pulled the head and checked the seats and guides they were fine . it seems to me that it is getting hot . when the mower started this the guy that was mowing hit something and killed the engine the flywheel key was not sheared all the way but was a little . i have not had the pleasure of being inside the courage . and was wondering if it had a key somewhere on the cams or on the crank gear that runs the cams that might be the cause . thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try running it without the fuel filter and see if it still does this. I have run across some Kohler engines that will do this with certain types of non oem fuel filters on gravity feed units. 

It's also possible that the fuel solenoid could be failing when it gets hot and shuts the fuel supply off at the carburetor. This however would not account for the fuel draining from the filter.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks 30 , i tried it i ran the fuel line directly from tank to carb still done it . the fuel filter is an oem kohler tried two different new ones . as for the solenoid i pulled the rubber plug off and unplugged it . ran perfect for 20 minn on the dot . like you said it is gravity flow . the engine does not have hardly any time on it . have you torn any of these down ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have only been in a couple but I don't think there is anyway that the camshafts are causing this problem. 

Does your engine have an oil sentry? Is it possible that the engine is loosing oil pressure when it warms up, causing the oil sentry to shut the engine down?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks for the help . it dont have one .


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can download a service manual for this engine at the Kohler website. It may give you some insight on things to look for. www.kohlerplus.com just enter as a guest.

Best of Luck...

Let us know what you figure out, I am curious.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Before the engine dies, loosen the fuel cap. Its possible the cap vent is clogged and thats causing a vacuum in the tank.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

justin3 said:


> Before the engine dies, loosen the fuel cap. Its possible the cap vent is clogged and thats causing a vacuum in the tank.





scrench said:


> i have cleaned and rebuilt the carb . removed the fuel cap changed the fly wheel key , new coil . voltage regulator . the fuel shutoff solenoid is working . the engine seems to be getting hot and causing back pressure to the fuel tank .


I think he already tried that justin...


----------



## jdmoore (Mar 22, 2011)

I Have A Kohler Courage Doing The Same Thing What Did You Find Wrong Thanks Jim


----------

